# David Day



## Elisha (Dec 22, 2021)

What do you all think of David Day? He has written several books on Tolkien's works; however many readers have reported that much of what he says is inaccurate. Has anyone here read any of his work? Would you recommend it? What do you think?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a few of his, but haven't made any real accuracy checks. Some of the earliest ones may have been surpassed. How much is "much"?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 23, 2021)

Haha, David Day, creator of the infamous "lung map"!

He seems to know things that Tolkien _never_ did - so where _did_ he get his "information" from?

Up his mystery hole, that is where 

[Obligatory] TG link


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 23, 2021)

Elisha said:


> What do you all think of David Day? He has written several books on Tolkien's works; however many readers have reported that much of what he says is inaccurate. Has anyone here read any of his work? Would you recommend it? What do you think?



I have two of his I think and while some of it was good, I think he kind of adds his own interpretation to Tolkien that Tolkien perhaps did not have. I would never say don't read his material, but he would be far from my first recomendation.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 23, 2021)

His books are ok for what they are... his embellished interpretation of Tolkien's work. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 24, 2021)

The Lung Map

I would rather rely on this one!


----------



## Gandalf Olorien (Feb 8, 2022)

Elisha said:


> What do you all think of David Day? He has written several books on Tolkien's works; however many readers have reported that much of what he says is inaccurate. Has anyone here read any of his work? Would you recommend it? What do you think?


I like David Day. He shows how Tolkien uses mythology to get ideas for his writings. His dictionaries I have found to be correct, but I haven't checked all of it.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 8, 2022)

I got a set of his books for Christmas. They are gorgeous books with etched leather covers. I like the style of the illustrations, but some have too much black to see all the detail in them. They are interesting to look through and I've learned some things. However, I noticed one glaring error while I was reading the lengthy entry under Nazgul in _A Dictionary of Tolkien. _At the end it states, "...Frodo Baggins dropped the One Ring into the Fire of Mount Doom"
That is so wrong.😡


----------

